# Buy Laptop From Australia or Pakistan ?



## raja.asim (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi,

In next couple of months i am off to Melbourne, Australia on skillied immigration. I would like to buy a new laptop but bit confused that either i should buy it from Pakistan or from Australia.

Can anyone help me out to decide by sharing his/her experience?

Regards,
Asim


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

I would rather buy in Australia because you can claim part of it on your taxes if you use it for work/study. Which could save up to 40-60% of cost down the road.


----------



## raja.asim (Apr 21, 2011)

Boboa said:


> I would rather buy in Australia because you can claim part of it on your taxes if you use it for work/study. Which could save up to 40-60% of cost down the road.


Thanks Boboa,
You are absolutely right.


----------



## Edric (Sep 14, 2012)

Australia is best place for buy electronic items . you can find all type of feature here and different type of laptops.


----------



## raja.asim (Apr 21, 2011)

Edric said:


> Australia is best place for buy electronic items . you can find all type of feature here and different type of laptops.


Thanks Edric


----------



## sonnier (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh, mate. Australia are most expensive place in all over the world about the electronic stuff. Have a look at the Dell official website, just compare the same type of laptop price in Australia and Pakistan, as a reference, then you can make the dicision where to buy it.


----------

